# shimano st2200 shifters



## GentleBenn (19 Jul 2011)

Hi All,

Looking for a pair of , or the left hand only , shimano st2200 shifter/s. 8 speed /double , for my giant scr 4.
Or even an equivelant. Not too worried about cosmetics as long as they are mechanically sound .

Thanks ,
Benn.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Jul 2011)

GentleBenn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Looking for a pair of , or the left hand only , shimano st2200 shifter/s. 8 speed /double , for my giant scr 4.
> Or even an equivelant. Not too worried about cosmetics as long as they are mechanically sound .
> ...



Whole groupset + pedals for sale on ebay from a giant as well.

http://www.ebay.co.u...=item45fbc1b6dd


----------



## accountantpete (22 Jul 2011)

I have a 105 9spd left hand in very good condition - £23 posted


----------

